# Site Downtime 09/21/2010



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Pontiac Fans!

As a part of our ongoing improvements to the site, we are planning on updating our forum software Friday September 21st, 2010 to a newer version of vBulletin. No big changes are expected, with the forum look remaining the same with some added bug fixes and added security behind the scenes. During this time, the site will be inaccessible. It should start at approximately 4am (EST) and finish around 10am. Thank you very much for your patience during the downtime and we will see you when the site comes back up. Cheers!

Nadeem


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you mean the 24th? The 21st is Tues.


----------

